# Problem with wired network

## publiosulpicio

I have a problem with wired network. I use gnome with ~amd64. If I plug in the cable, everything seems to work well, networkmanager connect with dhcp but I cannot ping any ip. Wireless works normally. If I stop networkmanager manually here is what happens

```

ifconfig wlan0 down

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig

```

gives

```

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1d:09:39:8d:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 398  bytes 58731 (57.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 297  bytes 26950 (26.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 11  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 1047  bytes 90210 (88.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1047  bytes 90210 (88.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

then

```

dhcpcd eth0

```

gives

```

dhcpcd[3381]: version 5.5.6 starting

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.150.69

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.150.69 from 192.168.150.1

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: checking for 192.168.150.69

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: leased 192.168.150.69 for 86400 seconds

dhcpcd[3381]: forked to background, child pid 3421

```

is this ok? I think so.

```

ifconfig

```

now gives

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.150.69  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.150.255

        inet6 fe80::21d:9ff:fe39:8d58  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1d:09:39:8d:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 263  bytes 39267 (38.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 153  bytes 14013 (13.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 11  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 995  bytes 85680 (83.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 995  bytes 85680 (83.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

but internet does not work

```

ping 74.125.232.127

```

gives

```

PING 74.125.232.127 (74.125.232.127) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 74.125.232.127 ping statistics ---

28 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 26999ms

```

Here is /etc/conf.d/net

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

mac_eduroam="00:1C:BF:D3:53:28"

config_eduroam="

dhcp

dhcp6

"

auto_eduroam="true"

enable_ipv6_eduroam="true"

#----------------------------------

mac_eth0="00:1D:09:39:8D:58"

enable_ipv6_eth0="true"

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0="dhcp dhcp6"

```

The wireless network works perfectly. Any idea?

----------

## eccerr0r

waitwaitwait...

With networkmanager set up, do you get an IP address?  The other posting did not get an ip address which is weird, seeming some possible configuration problem with the dhcp server or configuration into the dhcp client...  it seems to be a very unique problem...

Then, if you do this finagling with it after disabling networkmanager, what is your routing table like?  Did you get a default route?

Are you using ipv4 or ipv6?

Are you using gnome3 (I'm not, so I don't know about gnome3)

On my gnome2 Networkmanager machines it will automatically notice that eth0 is plugged in and DHCP an ip address.  I do not use ipv6 so that's another thing I don't know.

----------

## publiosulpicio

I get an IP with networkmanager, but with the same results. I use ipv4, but I suspect that the problem can be related to ipv6, but I do not know anything about this stuff. I use GNOME 3.

----------

## eccerr0r

What do you get if you traceroute out?

Is the default route correct?

Can you ping hardware on your LAN?

----------

